# Colt SlingShot By JOS



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Here is my new fork ... iron made... the Colt is an ergonomic shooter, I hope you enjoit ...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes I like it a lot


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I like a lot too!!!
Ģreat job.
Bravo Jos


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!! It's Fantastic. Ciao Jos!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks Good! Like Dat!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautiful, what unique design ... style points off the chart.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Beautiful, what a unique design ... style points off the chart.*

*Double tap but worth saying twice.*


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats so Colt


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

THAT is nice! :wub:

B)

Rip


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

totally bada$$ sir,,, :headbang:

i love it soo much :wub:

best regards

A


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

This is samoething I was looking for for a long time - thanks!

jazz


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow! Great job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing! Pure aesthetics of visualized power and function. This one rocks!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Is it a peace maker >


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow! The shape is very unique, and looks quite comfortable. Very nice!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

super cool!! It is ready for the far west!

Volp


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like I have my nomination for Slingshot of the month decided already! Love the lines on it.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

noemarc said:


> I like a lot too!!!
> Ģreat job.
> Bravo Jos


Thanks for your comments buddy !! ... I´m so happy with the results in this piece ... Regards ..


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Yes I like it a lot


The Can-Opener boy !!!! yeaaa thanks for your comment my friend .... Best Regards !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

slingshotnew said:


> Congratulations!!! It's Fantastic. Ciao Jos!!


La ringrazio molto per il tuo commento, mando un saluto amico!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Looks Good! Like Dat!


Heeey buddy !! I´m in your area!! hahahaha The idea about this fork is really same as your photo ! ... Thanks for your comment !! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Beautiful, what a unique design ... style points off the chart.*
> 
> *Double tap but worth saying twice.*


HAHHAHA Thanks for your double mention buddy !!! thanks you very much!! ... Best Regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

leon13 said:


> Thats so Colt


Hey buddy .... What piece do you like more ... the "ReynaDelSur" or this colt ..??


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> THAT is nice! :wub:
> 
> B)
> 
> Rip


Thanks buddy !!! ... ready to shoot !!! yea !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Alvin261084 said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> totally bada$$ sir,,, :headbang:
> 
> ...


Hey buddy really thanks for your appreciation !! ... As you know I sell slingshot, More than 10 orders in one day !! .... personal record !! ... Best Regards !! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

jazz said:


> This is samoething I was looking for for a long time - thanks!
> 
> jazz


I really appreciate your comment !! And fell free to buy one of them ... as you know I have a online store... This one is not yet in the catalogue and I have more than 10 pieces orders !! couple days before upload pics ... Thanks again !! Regards!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tremoside said:


> Amazing! Pure aesthetics of visualized power and function. This one rocks!


Hey buddy , exactly as you describe it ... Thanks for your comment !! Best Regards ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Is it a peace maker >


Hey Grandpa! thanks !!! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

d3moncow said:


> Wow! The shape is very unique, and looks quite comfortable. Very nice!


Buddy !! Really comfortable!!! a lot !!! the ergonomic design in this fork is really remarkable !! thanks for your comment !! Best Regards ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Volp said:


> super cool!! It is ready for the far west!


Hey Volp buddy !!! nice to read you !! thanks for your comments ... Let me tell you , when I finish it ,The first option for the name was "FarWestSlinShot" !!! but the guys in the shooting club saw it and all of them was agree in to go with Colt ....

Amigo , no dejes de compartir tus videos en el International Ranking !! tienes muchos fans !! nos encanta verte disparando !! ... incentivas mucho a los nuevos tiradores !! Un abrazo desde Mexico !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

roirizla said:


> Looks like I have my nomination for Slingshot of the month decided already! Love the lines on it.


Hello Friend !! I feel very honored to be nominated !! Thank you !! ... I am very happy with the result of this great piece and would also have an award like this !!

Best Regards!! ...


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

Dang, ya made dat from SCRATCH. great idea carried out very well ! I am new to dis, but the inside cut a way ? dat for sighting your target ?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Chulada Jos !!! , buenas manoplas tienes :king:

Abrazote .... Alf


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

This is for shure a very unique design, very well done from concept to execution! And it shoots very nice!!

Saludos Jos!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

What a refreshing departure from the norm...incredible...strong, ergonomic, original.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Chulada Jos !!! , buenas manoplas tienes :king:
> 
> Abrazote .... Alf


Gracias Estimado y siempre apreciado tío Alf !! ... Me acordé ... De chavo en la universidad, tenía un par de amigas que lo mismo decían ! :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .... (joke) Gracias por tus comentarios siempre alentadores ! ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

BAT said:


> This is for shure a very unique design, very well done from concept to execution! And it shoots very nice!!
> 
> Saludos Jos!


Saludos mi buen y muy estimado BAT ... Super Champ ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

tpinaz said:


> Dang, ya made dat from SCRATCH. great idea carried out very well ! I am new to dis, but the inside cut a way ? dat for sighting your target ?


Hey ! how are you buddy !? ... The structure is cut with a plasma cutter machine ! .. The cut in the fork is only to remove weight , and at the end , turned out something cool to see ... Thanks for your comments !! ..


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> What a refreshing departure from the norm...incredible...strong, ergonomic, original.


Hey Chuk Thanks for your comments , where are you from? ... I´m in the north 3 hours away from Texas ... maybe one day we could make a shooting time! with BBQ and some beers ! :naughty:


----------

